# Bologna - Inter: 19 settembre 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (18 Settembre 2017)

Bologna - Inter, anticipo della quinta giornata di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 19 settembre 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Dall'Ara di Bologna.

Dove vedere Bologna - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium ed in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2017)

Ovviamente 2... arriveranno al derby a punteggio pieno.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ovviamente 2... arriveranno al derby a punteggio pieno.



Ottimo! Difficile vincano anche quello allora


----------



## kolao95 (19 Settembre 2017)

Secondo me ci scappa il pareggino.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Speriamo in una X..


----------



## Black (19 Settembre 2017)

vediamo se continueranno con il "sedere" visto fin'ora. Ma forse anche meglio. Speriamo che la partita "sfigata" la fanno contro di noi


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2017)

Se davvero donadoni butta nella mischia destro la vedo dura.
Palacio là davanti dovrebbe giocare sempre.


----------



## Aron (19 Settembre 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se davvero donadoni butta nella mischia destro la vedo dura.
> Palacio là davanti dovrebbe giocare sempre.



Ogni volta che si nomina Destro mi chiedo come sia stato possibile vedere mezza Serie A impazzire per questo giocatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (19 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che si nomina Destro mi chiedo come sia stato possibile vedere mezza Serie A impazzire per questo giocatore.



A livello giovanile era anni fa uno dei migliori prospetti di centravanti e ha ben vedere delle doti le ha.
Purtroppo si incupisce per fragilità mentali che lo limitano, lo condizionano e lo fanno apparire più scarso di quanto in realtà sia. E' sostanzialmente un finalizzatore vecchia maniera che i moduli attuali di gioco ha fortemente condizionato. Sono convinto che destro nei sistemi di gioco di una volta ( prima punta più seconda punta tecnica e veloce ) avrebbe fatto bene, oggi però quasi tutti giocano con la punta centrale e due ali ai lati. Saper fare il centravanti isolato alla grande non è da tutti, anzi è da pochissimi.
Se poi le ali giocano sul piede opposto e i cross arrivano sempre coi tempi sbagliati di gioco.... povero centravanti.
Il calcio è cambiato e gli attaccanti di una volta sono destinati all'estinzione.
Dopo l'estinzione del 10 ci sarà quella del vecchio 9.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Settembre 2017)

Il Polonia non ha la minima possibilità neanche di far un gol
Finirà 3 a 0 Inter


----------



## Raryof (19 Settembre 2017)

Finisce malissimo per il Bologna, segnatevelo.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

Forza Bolognaaaaa


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2017)

Gioca Petkovic prima punta viste le assenze di destro e palacio.. goleaada nerazzurra


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Gioca Petkovic prima punta viste le assenze di destro e palacio.. goleaada nerazzurra



Palacio????


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2017)

1-0 per gli sfigati sicuro come la morte


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Settembre 2017)

Gioca veramente Petkovic


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2017)

Icardi sembra Alfonso Signorini


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2017)

già finita


----------



## Butcher (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma che squadra ha il Bologna? Che pochezza la serie A...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2017)

Vincono sicuro , riescono a vincere anche quando fanno schifo perché li salva Handanovic


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Settembre 2017)

0 a 3 a tavolino per l'inter per manifesta superiorità.


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

se giocano come al Cotrone questa sera perdono altro che vincere.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2017)

Cominciamo...

Assalto del Bologna ma si salvano in tutti i modi.

Maledetti...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

Che fortuna


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

che c... che hanno!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Solita fortuna..


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2017)

LoL mi sono bastati 5 minuti per capire come finirà guardo la B va .


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

Si salvano ancora


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> LoL mi sono bastati 5 minuti per capire come finirà guardo la B va .


Madonna che odio


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2017)

Non è possibile...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

Noooooo


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

non si puo avere un c... cosi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LukeLike (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma come se fa?!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è possibile...


C'è dio in porta dai... l'anima di qualcuno.. non si spiega veramente


----------



## alcyppa (19 Settembre 2017)

Non guardatela, vi fate solo il sangue amaro.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

MA questa Inter e chiaramente la squadra piu fortunata della storia del calcio. Presi a pesci in faccia da Crotone e Roma, vincono loro. Anche oggi stanno soffrendo ma il Bologna non la mette.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Settembre 2017)

Che deretano sta Inter maledetta.
Come al solito vincerà subendo clamorose occasioni per tutta la partita.


----------



## de sica (19 Settembre 2017)

Mamma mia che mazzo questi. Giocano da cani


----------



## andre85 (19 Settembre 2017)

E' frustrante guardare l inter. come possano aver subito un solo goal in 4 giornate e 20 minuti è incredibile


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Che deretano sta Inter maledetta.
> Come al solito vincerà subendo clamorose occasioni per tutta la partita.



1-0 2-0 con 2 tiri in porta con assedio Bologna per 88 minuti

Già scritto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

Ammonito l'inutile Poli per un fallo inutile. #conferma


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

Il Bologna gioca benissimo...


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

e poi criticano il Milan che gioca male...non si puo neanche guardare questa Inter...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

L'Inter al primo tiro in porta segna, scontato


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

Goooool


----------



## de sica (19 Settembre 2017)

Aleeee era oraaaa


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2017)

*Goooooooooooollllllll

Verdi!*


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Verdiiiiiii


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (19 Settembre 2017)

La vincono, perchè la vincono...ma questi giocano davvero malissimo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Settembre 2017)

Che gol che ha fatto...


----------



## andre85 (19 Settembre 2017)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

Goooooooooooooool Verdiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!hahahhaah


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

Dai dai dai, sperem! Questa Inter deve finalmente perdere punti, hanno un sedere troppo grande


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Settembre 2017)

Vabè 1-2 easy


----------



## kolao95 (19 Settembre 2017)

Verdi al fanta! Si godeeeee


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Settembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> 1-0 2-0 con 2 tiri in porta con assedio Bologna per 88 minuti
> 
> Già scritto



1a1 o 2a1 ormai  
Aspettiamo a gioire. Comunque subiscono come dei poveracci. La cosa che fa arrabbiare è che è andata così anche nelle altre partite vinte, con aiutini anche.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

Questa a senso unico


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Settembre 2017)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Verdi al fanta! Si godeeeee



E io ovviamente l'ho lasciato in panca... Vabbeh. Comunque Inter cortissima come rosa. Giocano sempre gli stessi, e sta andando bene a spalletti che non si è infortunato nessuno dei due centrali dietro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Partita che poteva essere già 3-0


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2017)

Fortuna già finita?


----------



## malos (19 Settembre 2017)

Grande Robertino vecchio cuore.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma i cambi di gioco di Poli? 
Stai a vedere che avevamo la mezzala in casa e l'abbiamo svenduta.


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Settembre 2017)

Donsah si sta rivelando anche più forte di Diawara, peccato che ha forti cali durante la partita.


----------



## dottor Totem (19 Settembre 2017)

Se a Perisic viene l'influenza per l'Inter sono guai.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Settembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Donsah si sta rivelando anche più forte di Diawara, peccato che ha forti cali durante la partita.



Peccato che abbia una testa vuota..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Settembre 2017)

partita che doveva stare 3 o 4 a 0...invece per poco non la pareggiavano all'ultimo...schifosi immondi *********...mai vista una roba del genere in tanti anni mai...


----------



## LukeLike (19 Settembre 2017)

Risultato ingiusto. Doveva essere almeno 2-0 per i Felsinei. 

Comunque Donsah e Di Francesco molto molto interessanti.


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Settembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Se a Perisic viene l'influenza per l'Inter sono guai.



Tranquillo, durante l anno sparirà come ha sempre fatto per un paio di mesi


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2017)

La ribaltano easy.


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2017)

Solo loro sanno come hanno fatto a vincere quattro partite consecutive. Non hanno un gioco! Hanno un culo impressionante. Per non parlare di Nagatomo titolare. Dai che la perdono.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Solo loro sanno come hanno fatto a vincere quattro partite consecutive. Non hanno un gioco! Hanno un culo impressionante. Per non parlare di Nagatomo titolare. Dai che la perdono.



Voglio che la perdano le prenderll in giro e rifarmi dopo i 4-1 Luis Alberto è finita e rinfacciargli che noi abbiamo perso con la Lazio non col Bologna


----------



## tonilovin93 (19 Settembre 2017)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Se a Perisic viene l'influenza per l'Inter sono guai.



Tranquillo, durante l anno sparirà come ha sempre fatto per un paio di mesi


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Settembre 2017)

cmq non ho mai visto in vita mia uno calciare in maniera identica col destro e col sinistro come fa Verdi...impressionante...


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

Verdi, vecchio cuore rossonero, avrà subito dagli amici interisti o 4-1 Luis Alberto è finita e vuole vendicarsi


----------



## Smarx10 (19 Settembre 2017)

Ripeto quanto detto prima: quest'inter è sicuramente di un livello da prime 4. Ma solo per la formazione titolare. A novembre saranno scoppiati tutti con la rosa che hanno. Miranda ha 33 anni. Giocare tutti i 90 minuti di tutte le partite non ce la farà mai. Stessa cosa Borja Valero, per non parlare delle riserve a centrocampo. Nessuno.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Finirà 1-2, sicuro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma come fa a non ammonire Icardi dopo questo fallo?!


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Settembre 2017)

Nel frattempo i cartellini per l'Inter non esistono. Giallo clamoroso per Icardi. Non sia mai che qualche titolare debba saltare una partita prima o poi.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Settembre 2017)

Altro giallo clamoroso non dato ad Eder.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Stiamo per entrare nei "minuti Inter" .. 1/2 assicurato.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Settembre 2017)

Che ladri! Li stanno spingendo alla vittoria in modo eclatante. Ma come si fa a fischiare un fallo del genere e fermare un contropiede così pericoloso? Bisogna essere in malafede.


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Che ladri! Li stanno spingendo alla vittoria in modo eclatante. Ma come si fa a fischiare un fallo del genere e fermare un contropiede così pericoloso? Bisogna essere in malafede.



Hai ragione...scandaloso cosa ho visto.....


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2017)

Rigore??

Ahahahahahahahahhahaaa


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Ti pareva... sempre così. Lo dico. La vincono.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma quanta fortuna hanno questi????


----------



## Hellscream (19 Settembre 2017)

Ormai è risaputo, prendono bastonate per 80 minuti, poi fanno 2 tiri in porta e vincono le partite.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2017)

Adesso la vincono sti maledetti


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2017)

inutile illudersi, era scontatissimo eh


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Settembre 2017)

Che cu*o, immeritatissimo


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

non e posibile una cosa del genere..neanche la Juve di Moggi non faceva queste cose...


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Settembre 2017)

Ora la vinceranno, sicuro


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Settembre 2017)

Ecco lì, detto 2 minuti fa. Ma che rigore è? Donsah è caduto e manco stava guardando. Siamo a tre furti decisivi in 4 partite. Un replay sfocato di Sky e stop. È già tutto scritto per quest'anno, come al solito. Che Skyfo.


----------



## de sica (19 Settembre 2017)

Adesso la Var non funziona? Eh?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2017)

Non so se sia più scandaloso questo rigore o quello dato l'altra partita davvero, mi sa che la Juve deve iniziare veramente a tenerli tra c* e rigorelli.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (19 Settembre 2017)

E piovono gialli sul Bologna...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

Sti arbitraggi pro-Inter stanno rompendo le scattole.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Settembre 2017)

Non dovete minimamente preoccuparvi...lo dico da un po: sono un fuoco di paglia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Sinceramente questa cosa ha stancato. Non è possibile andare avanti così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma la VAR? Ma che mafia sono questi?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

Gialli a senso unico. Una vergogna


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Già l'x è strettissima al Bologna. Dovevano già essere nel primo tempo 3-0.
Ma questa partita finirà 1-2.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Settembre 2017)

partita moggiana...malafede palese e purissima di sto maiale...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (19 Settembre 2017)

Preparatevi ai canonici 15 min di recupero


----------



## Raryof (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma che arbitraggio è? ahahahaha


----------



## Schism75 (19 Settembre 2017)

È l'anno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma la VAR? Ma che mafia sono questi?



Prima almeno dicevi eh va beh oh è umano avrà visto rigore, mo ci sta la var e danno rigori a dir poco vergognosi.


----------



## krull (19 Settembre 2017)

Rigore davvero inaccettabile. Molto molto grave. Sembrava che davvero sto arbitro non aspettasse altro che un giocatore dell'Inter si tuffasse in area per dargli rigore. E siamo a 2 inventati forse 3 in 5 partite. Poi uno non deve credere alla malafede.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Rigore davvero inaccettabile. Molto molto grave. Sembrava che davvero sto arbitro non aspettasse altro che un giocatore dell'Inter si tuffasse in area per dargli rigore. E siamo a 2 inventati forse 3 in 5 partite. Poi uno non deve credere alla malafede.


.


----------



## Dell'erba (19 Settembre 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Prima almeno dicevi eh va beh oh è umano avrà visto rigore, mo ci sta la var e danno rigori a dir poco vergognosi.



Il problema è che siccome lo danno con la VAR nessuno ne parlerà e viene dato per scontato che sia netto e sacrosanto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

ahahaha Candreva morto per terra, l'Inter recupera palla e subito torna a correre. Da espellere gia solo per questo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (19 Settembre 2017)

Il giocatore del Inte rblocca la punizione. L'arbitro non lo ammonisce. Contro ogni regola. Incredibile, veramente incredibile


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2017)

Dovevano fare 0 punti contro Roma e Crotone e ora escono indenni pure contro il Bologna. Vergognoso. Al derby spero di rifilargliene 4


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Settembre 2017)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> ahahaha Candreva morto per terra, l'Inter recupera palla e subito torna a correre. Da espellere gia solo per questo.


Era quel somaro di Brozovic


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Settembre 2017)

Punto che ha del miracoloso.


----------



## Crox93 (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma deve mica vincere l'Inter?
Dopo quello visto stasera (+ gli elogi assurdi della stampa) penso certe cose...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (19 Settembre 2017)

Pareggio che sta stretto al Bologna


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Pareggio che sta stretto al Bologna



Domani si va a -1


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (19 Settembre 2017)

se il Bologna ha le palle domani chiede la radiazione di sto infame in malafede...sono pure andati a vederlo col Var e l'hanno dato lo stesso...maiali schifosi...


----------



## Dany20 (19 Settembre 2017)

Che ladrata. Ma tanto l'Inda calerà a picco come sempre. Giocano davvero male. Esaltati dai media in un modo impressionante.


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Settembre 2017)

Hanno rubato.. domani cmq dobbiamo essere a solo -1 della m***a


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2017)

1 punto che vale oro meritavano la sconfitta, eh niente oggi con la fortuna e la var a favori non sono riusciti a vincere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2017)

Una vergogna. Nel vero senso della parola. Questi meritavano fino ad oggi max 6 punti e si trovano in cima alla classifica.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Settembre 2017)

Scusate ma quel tuffo di eder sarebbe rigore? Ma a che serve la Var?

Comunque presi a pallate anche oggi dal Real Bologna e ne escono di nuovo con un risultato immeritato... Che culo questi cessi...


----------



## andre85 (19 Settembre 2017)

Fortuna sfacciata dell inter. Ma secondo me il rigore è sacrosanto. Donsaha cade e col braccio tocca la gamba di eder.


----------



## L.Prandtl (19 Settembre 2017)

Non credo che giocando così si arrivi lontano... sembrano l'inter di Mancini, ricordate dove è arrivata?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2017)

Intanto la magia già sta scemando; infatti è arrivato il primo stop. Certo, è soltanto un pareggio, ma battendo la Spal(!) possiamo già portarci a -1; poi al derby voglio sorpassarli.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Scusate ma quel tuffo di eder sarebbe rigore? Ma a che serve la Var?
> 
> Comunque presi a pallate anche oggi dal Real Bologna e ne escono di nuovo con un risultato immeritato... Che culo questi cessi...



ma infatti è roba da ufficio inchieste, se c'è una giustizia Eder dovrebbe essere squalificato minimo 3 giornate


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Settembre 2017)

Che scaldalo , hanno fatto schifo e tornano a casa con 1 punto


----------



## Coccosheva81 (19 Settembre 2017)

Che gran gioco ha portato il superguru Spalletti.
Fanno schifo e non avendo nemmeno alternative non possono cambiare niente, una squadra che si presenta con Nagatomo, D'Ambrosio, medioman Vecino, quel viados di Joao Mario ma dove vogliono andare?
Potevano benissimo essere 3 sconfitte su 5 partite se soltanto non avessero un culo spropositato


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2017)

Scandaloso.
Non dico altro.


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ma deve mica vincere l'Inter?
> Dopo quello visto stasera (+ gli elogi assurdi della stampa) penso certe cose...



Anche io la penso come te!questa potenza suning si e comprata la stampa e gli arbitri altro che fenomeni...


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2017)

L'inter non ha riserve.. gli va bene che Icardi non si infortunuia mai altrimenti sarebbero nella *****.. almno noi siamo coperti in goni reparto


----------



## Asso_86 (19 Settembre 2017)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Scusate ma quel tuffo di eder sarebbe rigore? Ma a che serve la Var?
> 
> Comunque presi a pallate anche oggi dal Real Bologna e ne escono di nuovo con un risultato immeritato... Che culo questi cessi...



La Var andrebbe vietata per la valutazione dei contatti, perché altrimenti son tutti rigori.


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Settembre 2017)

Io non riesco a capacitarmi di come i "pundits", tanti addetti ai lavori e anche parecchi qua dentro possano vedere questa squadra davanti a noi alla fine dell'anno. Una squadra con D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Dalbert, Borja Valero, Gagliardini, Candreva, con prime riserve Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Eder e Pinamonti. 

Sono stati presi a pallate dalla Roma, dovevano perdere con Crotone e Bologna, hanno affrontato una Fiorentina che aveva comprato mezza squadra tre giorni prima.

C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge, anzi no: mi ricordo quando li piazzavano sulla carta avanti a noi nonostante schierassero Piraccini, Nobile, Scifo e Ciocci, e noi gli olandesi, "perché hanno il Trap". Ma per favore...


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2017)

Asso_86 ha scritto:


> La Var andrebbe vietata per la valutazione dei contatti, perché altrimenti son tutti rigori.



Chiamata su ogni calcio d'angolo.. partite di 150 minuti che finiscono 10-10


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Settembre 2017)

Maledetti sfigati 
Vi odio


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a capacitarmi di come i "pundits", tanti addetti ai lavori e anche parecchi qua dentro possano vedere questa squadra davanti a noi alla fine dell'anno. Una squadra con D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Dalbert, Borja Valero, Gagliardini, Candreva, con prime riserve Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Eder e Pinamonti.
> 
> Sono stati presi a pallate dalla Roma, dovevano perdere con Crotone e Bologna, hanno affrontato una Fiorentina che aveva comprato mezza squadra tre giorni prima.
> 
> C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge, anzi no: mi ricordo quando li piazzavano sulla carta avanti a noi nonostante schierassero Piraccini, Nobile, Scifo e Ciocci, e noi gli olandesi, "perché hanno il Trap". Ma per favore...



Io sono tranquillissimo. 
Borja Valero ha limiti fisici/età che ormai lo limitano da un paio di anni, Vecino e Candreva sono tutto fuorchè fuoriclasse, dietro Icardi e Perisic ci sono tantissimi giocatori normalissimi, inferiori ai nostri. Dalbert che fine ha fatto?


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a capacitarmi di come i "pundits", tanti addetti ai lavori e anche parecchi qua dentro possano vedere questa squadra davanti a noi alla fine dell'anno. Una squadra con D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Dalbert, Borja Valero, Gagliardini, Candreva, con prime riserve Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Eder e Pinamonti.
> 
> Sono stati presi a pallate dalla Roma, dovevano perdere con Crotone e Bologna, hanno affrontato una Fiorentina che aveva comprato mezza squadra tre giorni prima.
> 
> C'è qualcosa che mi sfugge, anzi no: mi ricordo quando li piazzavano sulla carta avanti a noi nonostante schierassero Piraccini, Nobile, Scifo e Ciocci, e noi gli olandesi, "perché hanno il Trap". Ma per favore...



Io ho gia scritto proprio qui che oggi perdono,vabbe mi son sbagliato perche hanno rubato pero la nostra rosa e molto piu completa.Icardi?mi tengo stretto Silva+Kalinic+Cutrone


----------



## JohnDoe (19 Settembre 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Io sono tranquillissimo.
> Borja Valero ha limiti fisici/età che ormai lo limitano da un paio di anni, Vecino e Candreva sono tutto fuorchè fuoriclasse, dietro Icardi e Perisic ci sono tantissimi giocatori normalissimi, inferiori ai nostri. Dalbert che fine ha fatto?



Dalbert e una pippa colossale  per questo gioca Nagatomo  Icardi e Perisic?mi tengo i nostri Suso+Jack+Hakan+Kalinic+Silva+Cutrone


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2017)

Icardi è fortissimo ma è troppo discontinuo.. può fare schifo per alcune partite consecutive, poi ritorna a segnare per alcune partite e epoi ritorna a afre schifo. Ha la fortuna di non essersi mai rotto


----------



## MaschioAlfa (19 Settembre 2017)

Io nel frattempo godo.
Due punti li hanno persi.... E abbasseranno presto la cresta come la loro convinzione


----------



## Raryof (19 Settembre 2017)

Kessie e Biglia non li hanno.
La qualità davanti non manca nemmeno a noi, loro hanno Perisic che ogni tanto inventa qualcosa ma Icardi generalmente fa sempre partite come queste, impalpabile, ogni partita va a prendere il pallone aspettando che gli diano il rigorino, ormai è un classico.
Ho visto malissimo l'Inter oggi, 0 gioco.


----------



## Raryof (19 Settembre 2017)

Chi preferireste avere? Kessie Biglia o Vecino Porja Valero? 
Dai..


----------



## andre85 (19 Settembre 2017)

Ma sentire Il telecronista mediaset che chiede a Spaletti. ritiene ci sia stato un passo in dietro, nel gioco, NEL GIOCO?
ora vorrei che mi spiegasse dove ha visto sto gioco con il Crotone o la Roma


----------



## Pitermilanista (19 Settembre 2017)

Per rendere l'idea, da loro Abate, Locatelli e forse pure Zapata sarebbero titolari inamovibili. Eh, "ma hanno individualità più forti"...


----------



## Jaqen (19 Settembre 2017)

E' rigore, ma la cosa clamorosa è il tuffo di Eder che si è sentito toccato ed è crollato.


----------



## Black (19 Settembre 2017)

premetto che non l'ho vista, ma stasera mi aspettavo che la maestosa Inda prendesse 3 punti facili. Devo dedurre che la " buona stella" li ha abbandonati stasera? oppure gli è andato comunque bene che hanno preso un punticino?


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Settembre 2017)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Il problema è che siccome lo danno con la VAR nessuno ne parlerà e viene dato per scontato che sia netto e sacrosanto



E invece no tra questo e quello di sabato sono scandalosi che poi come mai non va mai a vedere sullo schermo? boh mistero,io ero stra favorevole alla var ma ora inizio ad avere dubbi tra questi due rigori inventati a dir poco, domenica a noi annullato il 3-1 regolare e meno male che abbiamo vinto altrimenti tre punti persi per sta var, boh inizio ad avere dubbi, ho detto finalmente la var risolviamo i problemi eh invece no è pure peggio tra poco.


----------



## Zani (19 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> premetto che non l'ho vista, ma stasera mi aspettavo che la maestosa Inda prendesse 3 punti facili. Devo dedurre che la " buona stella" li ha abbandonati stasera? oppure gli è andato comunque bene che hanno preso un punticino?



Il loro unico tiro nello specchio del Bologna è stato il rigore che per me è inesistente, fai te...
E se il primo tempo fosse finot 2 o 3 a 0 non ci sarebbe stato nulla da dire.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2017)

Questa squadra è destinata a colare a picco, gioca veramente troppo male.

Vedrete che sarà il più grande flop del campionato.



Black ha scritto:


> premetto che non l'ho vista, ma stasera mi aspettavo che la maestosa Inda prendesse 3 punti facili. Devo dedurre che la " buona stella" li ha abbandonati stasera? oppure gli è andato comunque bene che hanno preso un punticino?



Unico tiro in porta un rigore fantasma, che non si sa come sia stato avvallato dalla VAR.
Buonissima stella anche stasera.


----------



## Superpippo80 (19 Settembre 2017)

Però Mbaye che c***o cade con le braccia distese verso Eder che nemmeno Tania Cagnotto...era ovvio che quel finto di Eder appena sfiorato si lasciava cadere...cadi in modo normale e non succede niente


----------



## Pit96 (19 Settembre 2017)

Non ho visto la partita, ma alla fine il risultato non mi dispiace. Mi aspettavo che vincessero e invece portano a casa un punto. Possiamo avvicinarci ora.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Settembre 2017)

Inter oscena, più chulo che anima. Il vero dubbio è capire se hanno margini di miglioramento. Perché se giocando da schifo hanno fatto 10 punti, se giocano bene quanti ne fanno? questo è il problema. Detto questo anche oggi non meritavano di uscire con punti, soliti sfondati. Rigore inesistente. Capisco chi dice che c'è contatto e danno procurato anche se non voluto; ma basta solo questo? io dico di no! gli arbitri devono assolutamente considerare anche l'entità del contatto, la forza con cui esso avviene. E' veramente bastato quel leggero tocco di Mbaye sul tallone/polpaccio di Eder per farlo addirittura crollare a terra? tra l'altro l'ha toccato di sfuggita, nemmeno con violenza. Rigore regalato senza se e senza ma. Vergognoso, e questi fanno pure gli splendidi parlando di noi, ma si tappassero la bocca ste fogne. 

Parlo adesso invece di due giocatori che mi hanno impressionato: 
Il primo è Petkovic, questo ragazzi è da prendere ad occhi chiusi, tecnica, padronanza del campo, fisicità incredibile (ha retto da solo l'attacco contro Skriniar e Miranda),visione di gioco, dribbling, il tiro ce l'ha pure buono. Manca ancora nella finalizzazione e nei movimenti da centravanti puro, tende troppo a fare da sponda, ma è un giocatore che fa pensare in grande. Io sinceramente ci farei un pensierino. (23 anni)

L'altro giocatore è Donsah, stasera è stato impressionante. Era praticamente ovunque, grande dinamismo, buon senso tattico, ottimo interditore, buonissimi piedi, e ottima visione. Il suo problema è la costanza, fa partite mostruose e altre indecenti, ma sinceramente come vice Kessie lo vedrei benissimo. (21 anni)

Verdi è un bel giocatore, ma ormai mi da la sensazione del classico Diamanti di turno, spaccapartite e decisivo nelle medio piccole, impresentabile nelle grandi squadre. Troppo incostante.


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Settembre 2017)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Per rendere l'idea, da loro Abate, Locatelli e forse pure Zapata sarebbero titolari inamovibili. Eh, "ma hanno individualità più forti"...



Mah, a loro si è infortunato Cancelo e a noi Conti. Loro potrebbero dire lo stesso di D'ambrosio e forse anche di Gagliardini.


----------



## bmb (20 Settembre 2017)

Finora si è visto un ottimo non calcio di Spalletti. Avanti così tutta la stagione ragazzi.


----------



## Roger84 (20 Settembre 2017)

Prima volta che vedevo quest'anno l'inda per tutta la partita: uno schifo assurdo!! Lenti, arrivavano sempre secondi sulla palla, centrocampo nullo e Perisic e Icardi nn hanno mai preso un pallone! Rigore discutibile anche se direi che il difensore del Bologna è stato ingenuo! Dopo averla vista, considerando pure che nn ha cambi, nn mi fa paura per nulla e siamo sicuramente superiori!!!


----------



## JohnDoe (20 Settembre 2017)

Ma solo a me Icardi sembra un Bacca piu giovane?non capisco cosa ha di speciale questo giocatore,fa quasi sempre gol inutili che non aiutano la squadra per niente...mah...


----------



## Dell'erba (20 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Icardi sembra un Bacca piu giovane?non capisco cosa ha di speciale questo giocatore,fa quasi sempre gol inutili che non aiutano la squadra per niente...mah...



Concordo


----------



## LukeLike (20 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Icardi sembra un Bacca piu giovane?non capisco cosa ha di speciale questo giocatore,fa quasi sempre gol inutili che non aiutano la squadra per niente...mah...



Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice! E' proprio il paragone che mi è sempre venuto automatico guardando le partite di Icardi: un Bacca più giovane. Così come il colombiano, nelle partite in cui non segna non solo è inutile, ma anche dannoso perché come qualcuno disse di Bacca, "funge da tappo delle azioni offensive della squadra". Sicuramente è un grande finalizzatore, ma nel calcio moderno la punta deve fare di più che aspettare la palla sui piedi nell'area di rigore avversaria. Non vorrei essere tacciato come eretico, ma io gli preferisco Kalinic. E credo che anche Andre Silva diventerà più forte dell'argentino.


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Settembre 2017)

L'Inter ha giocato malissimo, non vedo progressi nel gioco..hanno fatto soltanto tanti punkti. Il rigore anche se fortunato c'era.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Settembre 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me Icardi sembra un Bacca piu giovane?non capisco cosa ha di speciale questo giocatore,fa quasi sempre gol inutili che non aiutano la squadra per niente...mah...



E intanto wanda batte cassa.
Icardi quando non segna dimentichi pure che è in campo. Finalizzatore meraviglioso ma fantasma nella manovra offensiva.


----------

